# Changing water



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

Lala! ok.. I just upgraded my Betta from a 1/2g tank to a 2.5g tank but it has about an inch of rocks at the bottom 2 plants a filter and a heater its bigger indeed If you saw what he went from to what he is in now its like whoa... where am I? lol (he'll soon be upgraded to a 10g *dances*) I recently ripped his fins when I was cleaning his tank( removed him and he fought back ) well I know I need his tank to be warm and clean sooooooo how often should I clean it out with the hose? and how much water should I remove? andddddd if I don't completely clean it out with that amount of water removal should I fill it up some and continue cleaning? mmmmmk! thanks!

*V* & Real

ps. I know I ask a lot but I just want the best fer muh betta And I trust you all 100%


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would do a 1G WC twice a week at a min, but 50% 3 times a week would be even better. As long as your not overfeeding I would clean the gravel once a week to start and drop back to once every 2 weeks if it looks like the gravel is staying pretty clean.


RC


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

Can the hose be used to just change the water and not clean the rocks? or do I have to whole the tank into the sink ? and what you are saying is to take about 50% of the water out and fill it back up? 3 times a week? and clean the gravel two of those times?

Thanks

*V* & Real


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That would work great. You don't have to clean the rocks everytime you do a WC. You do not ever have to put the whole tank into the sink.


RC


----------

